# Spare Parts for older S&W



## Heracles (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi

I'm looking for spare parts for my old S&W .38 Top Break. Where can I find spare part suppliers for this S&W models?
I already found numrich gunpartscorp.com, but they do not have all parts needed.
Thanks for your help.

Heracles


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

You just might be SOL if Numrich doesn't have it.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Heracles said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking for spare parts for my old S&W .38 Top Break. Where can I find spare part suppliers for this S&W models?
> I already found numrich gunpartscorp.com, but they do not have all parts needed.
> ...


Try Jack First Guns. Jack First Gunshop - First in Gun Parts - Rapid City, South Dakota you'd be surprised at what they may have. Great people too!


----------



## .22M.R.F (Mar 13, 2010)

Seeing the date on which this was posted I'm not sure the original poster will get my reply but someone else may need some old parts also. No guarantee they will have them but "Outback Gun Parts" ( Phone: 812/945/0480 ) is another source I have had some luck in finding old parts.


----------

